# 10/11/17 a very good morning !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I went to perdido key this morning. ..pretty good !









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Very Nice indeed!! :yes:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

and pretty dang artistic photo layout also.
Nice haul.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job Russ! I’m headed out to do a little prospecting now. I’m only taking one rod though...if I take more I tend to stay in one spot too long!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

More pomps than whiting makes for a good day!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Heck yea


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys ! I caught 9 keeper pompano this morning of which I only kept 6, and 5 undersized pomps . I wish that I could have caught some more of those whiting, the 2 biggest whiting were 16 ". I had the makings of a Chinese fire drill this morning when all 3 of my long rods bowed over with big jack crevalles. It got complicated ! Lol I had to break the hook off in one to go back to one of the other rods that was almost spooled, it had about 6 wraps left on it when I got to it..and thankfully the one on the third rod got off during the fiasco.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You are on fire Russ, nice presentation!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Those crabs are fine. Don’t tell anyone lol.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken livers are on fire right now, huh?


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Chicken livers are on fire right now, huh?


 They were out of livers this morning I had to use gizzards.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> They were out of livers this morning I had to use gizzards.


I bought all the livers to go catch mingos.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fabulous report! Fantastic!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice.
i'll bring hush puppies 
catch 'em up.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats


----------

